# Hymer S650 Wanted



## Bazzapodd (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi, we hope to sell our Starblazer this wekend and will then be looking to buy a post 2000 reg Hymer S650, preferably with AC, satellite dish etc. If anyone knows of one being sold around the £35k mark please let me know. Will also consider a 640.

[email protected] - M. 07799 251 284
Rgds Bazza.

:lol:


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Good luck with your quest. 

S Class Hymers are pretty rare beasts in the UK used market.

It is more likely to be LHD rather than a RHD, when you do find one.

Took me a while to find my LHD S630.

Pete 8)


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Like hens teeth. I spent over a year looking for one, not helped as I wanted a bar version, and the new one felt like being on a bus with the step in the middle, so all to no avail. Well not in rhd. In the end I bought a Rapido 986m as it had to be on a Mercedes chassis. Not the same layout but I am ever so pleased with the build and quality and the help that I received from Wokingham Motorhomes even though I had not bought from them. Any way good luck in your search.


----------



## Bazzapodd (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks all, I have been getting the feeling they are a bit scarce, seems to 1 or 2 1998/99 around, but post 2000 have been scarce. Also some adds seem to be very old. Have till early next year to find one though, so patience will be the name of the game. can anyone recommend another similiar 2/3 bed make/model? Bazza


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Bazza

You didn't actually say you wanted RHD - is this the case?

I own a LHD 640 and have only ever found the left handed-ness a problem when coming onto some roundabouts or junctions where you can lose visibility if you don't position yourself right. However, you soon get used to this and learn to get the balance between what you can see out of passenger cab window and what you can see out of main side window in the living area.


Regards

Brian


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Bazza

Here's a 640b for sale, looks lovely :lol:

http://www.elite-motorhomes.co.uk/newused-74.html

This one recently sold for about 28k from memory

http://www.bentleyleisureservices.com/motorhomes.php?id=193

And although not exactly what your looking for Chelston Motorhomes have a 2001(Y) Hymer B510 2.7CDi for sale too.

good luck with your search

Dan


----------



## Bazzapodd (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi, thanks for all the info, we have looked at the one at Elite but until we actually sell our Starblazer we cannot commit to a purchase. I also think they sold it last weekend. I loved the leather upholstery, but Janet wants cloth!! Bazza


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi bazza,
ther is i believe :wink: an s740 in the classifieds, ideal 3 berth with the single at the rear. fully loaded as well

cheers
simon


----------



## Bazzapodd (Jul 15, 2009)

citroennut said:


> hi bazza,
> ther is i believe :wink: an s740 in the classifieds, ideal 3 berth with the single at the rear. fully loaded as well
> 
> cheers
> simon


Hi Simon, thanks for feedback, but we are limited to 7m down the side of our house! Bazza


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Bazzapodd said:


> Hi, we hope to sell our Starblazer this wekend and will then be looking to buy a post 2000 reg Hymer S650, preferably with AC, satellite dish etc. If anyone knows of one being sold around the £35k mark please let me know. Will also consider a 640.
> 
> [email protected] - M. 07799 251 284
> Rgds Bazza.
> ...


Hi Bazza,

The one you enquired about and you were told it was sold is now available, purchaser failed on finance, its got all the spec you wanted.

Peter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*LHD*



apxc15 said:


> Good luck with your quest.
> 
> S Class Hymers are pretty rare beasts in the UK used market.
> 
> ...


LHD has may great advantages too!


----------



## Bazzapodd (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi All, Just to update our search for a Hymer S650. Peter from Johns Cross Motor Homes contacted me re an S650 they have and we went down to them on Saturday (3.5 hours!) and have ordered it. Hope to collect on the 17th. As Peter said it is fully loaded, mileage quite high at 60k for a 2002 reg but that should be no problem as it has a good service history. Although two foot shorter than our Starblazer it feels like Doctor Who's Tardis when we go into it. Nickname will be Harriet Hymer!! (apologies to any Harriets out there). Thanks for all the responses. Have just sent my application off to the Hymer Club. Bazza


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Barry and just so the others can drool with envy, heres some pics!

Peter


----------

